
Immersive and addictive technologies report published - DanBC
https://www.parliament.uk/business/committees/committees-a-z/commons-select/digital-culture-media-and-sport-committee/news/immersive-technology-report-17-19/
======
DanBC
UK Parliament has released a report from the Digital, Culture, Media, and
Sport Commons Select Committee about immersive and addictive technologies.

The committee found some games-company representatives to be dishonest (which
is remarkable) and to be lacking in transparency.

They've made these recommendations (but you should read the report.)

Sale of loot boxes to children should be banned

Government should regulate ‘loot boxes’ under the Gambling Act

Games industry must face up to responsibilities to protect players from
potential harms

Industry levy to support independent research on long-term effects of gaming

Serious concern at lack of effective system to keep children off age-
restricted platforms and games

------
leboos
How will this really make things worse. Humans already invest huge portions of
their time to MMOs. I don’t think VR will make it worse. Is just going to be a
better quality experience. People still need to sleep and eat.

